# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Нужна помощь в устранении ошибки при обновлении

## Romassochi

После автоматического обновления через интернет, программа после запуска запускает «обновление версии программы, Выполняется обновление версии Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 на версию 3.0.39.53  
На 36% пишет ошибку и требует закрыть программу:
«Уже существует основание для досрочной пенсии с таким значением поля Код (ИТС)»
Пишет код ошибки:
{Справочник.ОснованияДосро  чногоНазначенияПенсии.Мод  льМенеджера(101)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Записать)
		Объект.Записать();
по причине:
Ошибка при выполнении обработчика - 'ПередЗаписью'
по причине:
{ОбщийМодуль.ЗарплатаКадры  События.Модуль(628)}: Уже существует основание для досрочной пенсии с таким значением поля Код (ИТС)
		Объект.Записать();

Если не трудно опишите по подробнее как это исправить

----------


## alexandr_ll

1. Проверьте платформу, установите последнюю (на сегодня 8.3.5.1517)
2. Выполнить тестирование и исправление копии информационной базы

----------


## Romassochi

> 1. Проверьте платформу, установите последнюю (на сегодня 8.3.5.1517)
> 2. Выполнить тестирование и исправление копии информационной базы


Процедура результатов не дала (((

----------


## it-audit

> Процедура результатов не дала (((


Та же самая беда что и у вас, вообще ни одна процедура не дала результата, я даже умудрился конфиг откатить на 3.0.38.54 cf файлом- база заработала, но сново обновляю до 3.0.39.53 и опять тоже самое, с другими базами это же обновление прошло без проблем, но с одной беда, бьюсь весь день

----------


## Romassochi

> Та же самая беда что и у вас, вообще ни одна процедура не дала результата, я даже умудрился конфиг откатить на 3.0.38.54 cf файлом- база заработала, но сново обновляю до 3.0.39.53 и опять тоже самое, с другими базами это же обновление прошло без проблем, но с одной беда, бьюсь весь день


Найдёте решение ,сообщите пожалуйста ))

----------


## geek

Перед обновлением используйте вот эту обработку.

https://yadi.sk/d/hRzYXa_0fhRjh

----------

1108 (20.04.2016), allgorhythm (27.05.2015), dominik22 (04.04.2015), fin_ta (08.02.2020), gavrick151 (22.04.2015), irina_ph (14.02.2020), missT (10.04.2015), Nathaly (13.10.2015), NoobyOne (29.01.2017), Romassochi (02.04.2015), S17enCE (11.06.2015), san059 (14.07.2015), Vyor (06.04.2015)

----------


## FSRAR

Помогите ,ошибка при обновлении
{Справочник.ОснованияУволь  нения.МодульМенеджера(70)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Записать)
		СправочникОбъект.Записать(  );
по причине:
Ошибка при выполнении обработчика - 'ПередЗаписью'
по причине:
{ОбщийМодуль.ЗарплатаКадры  События.Модуль(629)}: Уже существует основание увольнения с таким значением поля Наименование (ст. 71)
		СправочникОбъект.Записать(  );

----------


## avm3110

> Помогите ,ошибка при обновлении
> 
> {ОбщийМодуль.ЗарплатаКадры  События.Модуль(629)}: Уже существует основание увольнения с таким значением поля Наименование (ст. 71)
> 		СправочникОбъект.Записать(  );


А в чем сложность? У вас явная проблема с элементом у которого основание увольнение ст. 71 - найдите элемент, и на крайний случай удалите его

----------


## FSRAR

это элемент я нашла, но в режиме 1с предприятие его изменить нельзя, а в конфигураторе удалить нельзя. ссылку на обработку которую вы указывали помогла , но там для спавочника ОснованиеДосрочногоНазнач  енияПенсии...помогите

----------


## avm3110

> но в режиме 1с предприятие его изменить нельзя, а в конфигураторе удалить нельзя


А какая диагностика? Что мешает удалить? Этот элемент уже где-либо используется?

----------


## FSRAR

не доступно данное действие

---------- Post added at 10:48 ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 ----------

не доступно изменить данный элемент справочника

----------


## avm3110

> не доступно изменить данный элемент справочника


Скрин ошибки можете приложить?

----------


## FSRAR

не удалось выполнить обновление1.jpg вот скрин

----------


## avm3110

Я имел ввиду ошибку, если *перед*  попыткой обновления попробовать удалить указанные элементы справочника (в режиме 1С предприятия)

----------


## FSRAR

нет там разрешения на редактирования

----------


## avm3110

> нет там разрешения на редактирования


А можно ли немного поподробнее - где именно нет "такого разрешения"? Что конкретно пытаетесь сделать (распишите плз по шагам)?

----------


## geek

Поправил обработку. Теперь исправляет справочник "Основания увольнения"

https://yadi.sk/d/eS24W_Lyh99qm

---------- Post added at 14:25 ---------- Previous post was at 14:22 ----------

Забыл напомнить, использовать даннную обработку перед обновлением.

----------

fin_ta (08.02.2020), Nadyn (15.06.2015), Nathaly (13.10.2015), pasynkoff (15.07.2015), Rostolana (10.06.2015), S17enCE (11.06.2015), san059 (14.07.2015)

----------


## FSRAR

> Поправил обработку. Теперь исправляет справочник "Основания увольнения"
> 
> https://yadi.sk/d/eS24W_Lyh99qm
> 
> ---------- Post added at 14:25 ---------- Previous post was at 14:22 ----------
> Забыл напомнить, использовать даннную обработку перед обновлением.


Спасибо большущие!!!:)

----------


## Nadyn

Спасибо добрым людям! 4 дня мучалась

----------


## Инусик

Спасибо! Очень выручили!

----------


## pasynkoff

> Поправил обработку. Теперь исправляет справочник "Основания увольнения"
> 
> https://yadi.sk/d/eS24W_Lyh99qm[COLOR="Silver"]


Спасибо тебе за обработку! Рад, что есть такие люди!

----------


## Vacheslav15

Добрый день. С толкнулся с той же ошибкой - "основание увольнения". Пытаюсь применить обработку - ИсправляемОшибкуОбновлени  я (1)
При проверке на ссылочность вылезает ошибка  - Имеются ссылки! Элементы удалять нельзя!
С чем это может быть связано?

----------


## varyag24

Товарищи, помогите пожалуйста, сутки голову ломаю с ошибкой {ОбщийМодуль.ПолныеПрава.М  дуль(22)}: Ошибка при установке значения атрибута контекста (ИспользоватьОграниченияП  авДоступаНаУровнеЗаписей)
	ПараметрыСеанса.Использов  тьОграниченияПравДоступа  аУровнеЗаписей = Константы.ИспользоватьОгр  ниченияПравДоступаНаУров  еЗаписей.Получить();
по причине:
Несоответствие типов
пробовал менять платформы(бухгалтерия предприятия) и обновляться-результата никакого, кэш чистил, бекапа нет,а базу нужно восстановить в короткие сроки!!!

----------


## avm3110

> пробовал менять платформы(бухгалтерия предприятия) и обновляться-результата никакого


Если БП "типовая", попробуй тупо залить соответствующий стандартный CF-ник. Если есть доработки, то попробуй после того как накатишь стандартный cf-ник и база будет работать только после этого накатить свои изменения посредством "сравнить и объединить"

ПыСы. Надеюсь не нужно напоминать, что эти все операции нужно проводить на копии базы (а то опять окажется, что "бэкапа нет")

----------


## varyag24

не выходит,ошибка осталась((((

----------


## alexandr_ll

Ну и закомментируйте строку 22 общего модуля полные права, небось запустится.

----------


## avm3110

> ошибка осталась


А какие права у юзера под которым входите?
Поставьте ему макс. полные права и попробуйте войти

----------


## varyag24

полные права

----------


## Семен2014

Буха типовая? С какого на какой обновляетесь? В какой момент появляется ошибка?

----------


## avm3110

> ПараметрыСеанса.Использов? ?тьОграниченияПравДоступа? ?аУровнеЗаписей = Константы.ИспользоватьОгр? ?ниченияПравДоступаНаУров? ?еЗаписей.


посмотрите в конфигураторе какой тип в параметрах сеанса у указанного значения и что в соответствующей константе.

----------


## varyag24

и там и там булево

----------


## avm3110

> и там и там булево


Поставь точку останова в отладчике и посмотри "по месту" что и как...

----------


## varyag24

ошибка времени выполнения 
 {ОбщийМодуль.ПолныеПрава.М? ?дуль(22)}: Ошибка при установке значения атрибута контекста (ИспользоватьОграниченияП? ?авДоступаНаУровнеЗаписей)
ПараметрыСеанса.Использов? ?тьОграниченияПравДоступа? ?аУровнеЗаписей = Константы.ИспользоватьОгр? ?ниченияПравДоступаНаУров? ?еЗаписей.Получить();

---------- Post added at 21:16 ---------- Previous post was at 21:15 ----------

а в отладчике 
ПараметрыСеанса.Использов  тьОграниченияПравДоступа  аУровнеЗаписей = Константы.ИспользоватьОгр  ниченияПравДоступаНаУров  еЗаписей.Получить();

----------


## Сергей Кравец

> Поправил обработку. Теперь исправляет справочник "Основания увольнения"
> 
> https://yadi.sk/d/eS24W_Lyh99qm
> 
> ---------- Post added at 14:25 ---------- Previous post was at 14:22 ----------
> 
> Забыл напомнить, использовать даннную обработку перед обновлением.


ОТЛИЧНАЯ
ОБРАБОТКА

----------


## Arhangel_url

При обновлении 1с 8,2 с версии 2.0.21.3 на версию 2.0.22.20 выходит следующая ошибка 
{Обработка.ОбновлениеИнфор  мационнойБазы.МодульОбъек  а(10358)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Выполнить)
	Результат = Запрос.Выполнить(); 						
по причине:
{(7, 35)}: Поле не найдено "СчетаФактурыПрекратившие  ействие.Период"
СчетаФактурыПрекратившиеД  ействие.<<?>>Период = &ПустаяДата

Подскажите что можно сделать. В реорганизации информации  СчетаФактурыПрекратившиеД  ействие нет.  
А при обновлении другой базы с версии 2.0.20 на 2.0.22.20 обновление проходит нормально и в реорганизации информации эта запись есть.  Подскажите пожалуйста что можно сделать.

----------


## avm3110

> Подскажите что можно сделать.


Самый простой способ - закоментить этот кусок кода на период "реорганизации конфы", ну а потом этот комент можно снять.
У меня как-то было аналогичная гадость, я именно так её вылечил.

----------


## fin_ta

Благодарю!Помогло.Актуальн  о до сих пор.

----------


## irina_ph

поделитесь пожалуйста этой обработкой почта Irina_ph@list.ru никак не могу скачать ее. Очень надо никак не могу обновить конфигурацию

----------


## MadNoodle

При обновление Бухгалтерии предприятия 3.1 на редакцию 3.0.79.14 выходит сообщение с ошибкой - Метод объекта не обнаружен (ПересмотретьСрокиУплатыН  ФЛ)

кто нибудь сталкивался?

----------


## Fltr

> При обновление Бухгалтерии предприятия 3.1 на редакцию 3.0.79.14 выходит сообщение с ошибкой - Метод объекта не обнаружен (ПересмотретьСрокиУплатыН  ФЛ)
> 
> кто нибудь сталкивался?


1 Сделать очистку кэша.
2. Выполнить тестирование и исправление в конфигураторе
3. Проверить базу chdbfl.exe
Не забудьте перед всеми проверками делать архивные копии.

----------


## MadNoodle

> 1 Сделать очистку кэша.
> 2. Выполнить тестирование и исправление в конфигураторе
> 3. Проверить базу chdbfl.exe
> Не забудьте перед всеми проверками делать архивные копии.


это не помогает

----------


## 183911

при обновлении 2.066.140 на 144 выдает ошибку Обработка.ОбновлениеИнфор  ационнойБазы.МодульОбъект  а(11254)}: Поле объекта не обнаружено (ОбменДанными) НаборЗаписей.ОбменДанными.  Загрузка = Истина
и тем самым не может закончить обновление .

----------


## Славапаршиков

Надо обновить версию программы сначала! Slava@slavaparshikov.ru

----------

